# New "Better" Food for Puppy



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

I've just been going thru something similar with my miniature, Max. I had some wonderful feedback from so many. If you changed him right to the new food, that is probably why Bodhi is having so many and loose stool. It took me probably a good two weeks to gradually switch him completely. I would start mixing very slowly and see if this helps.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes puppies need to be transitioned even more than adult dogs. And the loose and frequent stools show that he needs to be transitioned. I agree that Iams is not a good food. It gave our families dogs bad consequences in their overall health. This was years ago before the DogAdvisor was available, I only wish it had been. I have learned so much about foods since then. But with that age of dog, I have heard that you need at least a 10 day transition period of each day adding more of the new food, until you are just feeding the new. I wouldn't like having to buy a food that I didn't like either, but you Bodhi is better off on a gradual and the not as good food for the short term than major issues because his system has been thrown into chaos.

I don't know too much about Canidae, but I would think that most of what you are dealing with is just a puppy's digestion thrown out of whack. 

Good luck with your baby and whatever you chose.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have used Canindae and it is a good food. They now have grain free variety. I would think your problem was from switching so quickly. You may want to check the protein source in the formula you chose. Maybe the Iiams was chicken and the Canidae is something else? Or visa versa? 

Misha started having intermittent loose stools at around 12 weeks. After trying a diet of rice and chicken, and pro biotics, she was still having problems. We finally took in a stool sample and she had giardia. Once it cleared up she has had no more problems. So if it continues you may need to take a sample to your vet.


----------

